

Ask HN: Best TV series you watched in 2012? - sdiw

For me, Game of Throne.
======
zerovox
Louie, Season 3 stands out to me as the best show of the year. Every
'section'(between advert breaks) is extremely well written, directed, and even
orchestrated. Each 'section' feels like an operatic movement, with each
episode being extremely cohesive and emotive. From an artistic point of view,
it's one of the best shows of the year. From a comedy point of view, it's
probably the best show of the year, definitely the stand out show for me this
year.

Homeland was also very good this year, it managed to keep up the suspense and
excellent acting, I'm excited to see the new season next year.

I enjoyed Dexter, I'm not sure I like where they are heading though, it's
getting darker and darker by the series. I also enjoyed Castle, I think it's
very funny and well written, but perhaps I have a soft spot Nathan Fillion.

Most anticipated TV series for next year is the new Arrested Development. I
love the first three seasons, I'm a bit nervous with netflix financing it, I
hope the (probably) smaller budget hasn't meant too many compromises in terms
of writing and production, but with the excellent cast from the previous
seasons all returning, I'm excited to see how they're going to pick up from
the end of season 3.

------
josscrowcroft
Dexter S07 was very, very good. Some of the best writing on the show yet, even
if still completely defies logic and believability. Really great acting from
some of the cast too.

------
ergest
I never watched Lost when it ran and even when it ended in 2010. My friends
kept pushing but I never gave it a chance until a month ago. Once I made past
a few episodes, I was hooked!!

~~~
citricsquid
How much have you watched? The first 2 seasons are fantastic, but I watched
every season in the space of 2 weeks and after season 3 it just goes down hill
and eventually became a chore for me to watch. I found the ending so very
frustrating because there are so many unanswered questions...

~~~
ergest
I'm watching the last season now. Yes there are many questions that are never
answered and the timelines never get explained, but I'm still enjoying it. I
found the many, multi-faceted characters to be very easy to relate to and
interesting to follow.

------
jeremyarussell
Sons of Anarchy has been better and better each season, this years topped it
off for me. There may be a few other shows and cartoons (Oh noooes.) But as
far as live action it's SOA all the way.

(I must disclose that I haven't seen breaking bad yet, and from what I hear I
need to watch it very badly. Especially since I love SOA as much as I do, or
so I've heard)

------
Fuzzwah
Felt compelled to post because I hadn't seen Suits mentioned. Modern Family
continues to be reliable for laughs and hasn't been added yet. The League is
the other show which I find myself laughing out loud at least a few times
every episode.

Hell on Wheels surprised me by having a strong second season.

I had high hopes for Copper, but it hasn't really grabbed me in the 1st
handful of episodes.

Agree with all the obvious ones:

Homeland, Louie, Newsroom, Sherlock, Game of Thrones, Community.

My wife is addicted to Castle and I've come to really enjoy it too. Since
we've caught up to date with that we've now switched over to Person of
Interest, which I'm really enjoying.

I've fallen behind with the following and plan to catch up ASAP:

Dexter, Sons of Anarchy, 30 Rock, Breaking Bad.

PS: yeah, I watch a lot of TV :)

------
gabemart
_The Legend of Korra_ , the new incarnation of the _Avatar: The Last
Airbender_ series.

If you can get over the fact that it's a kids' show, it's one of the best-
crafted series out there. I used to say it was the best animated series I'd
ever seen, but now I'd go further and say it was the best show I've ever seen
in any genre aimed at any age group. To properly catalog its qualities would
take a fairly substantial effort on my part and produce a fairly lengthy piece
of writing, so I'll just say this: it's a series that's obviously produced by
extremely talented people who deeply care about what they're making, and the
more you watch the show the more evident that becomes in a ceaselessly
pleasing array of ways. I literally can't endorse it enough.

------
jameswyse
I've watched a lot of 'bad' shows this year, really just for something to
watch. I did really enjoy Breaking Bad, Dexter & The Walking Dead though!

I also re-watched Oz, The Wire & Seinfeld this year and I'll probably watch
them again at some point in 2013..

~~~
brutuscat
+1 The Wire: Shieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet

------
LCoder
The Newsroom. A wonderful take on what broadcast news could be. Plus I'm a fan
of Aaron Sorkin.

------
lsiebert
I have been enjoying Person of Interest. A buttoned down cypherpunk and a ex
cia black ops agent help/stop people indicated to them by an AI. But it's set
in the present, not the future. Sometimes reminds me of the Wire.

------
bennesvig
Breaking Bad continues to amaze me each year.

------
kls
Walking Dead, was hands down the best series last year for me. It's a well put
together and produced show. Has a lot of drama without being soap opra'ish.
Even if the zombie apocalypse is not your thing, it's still a great show. My
wife hates zombie movies and absolutely loves the series.

------
theklub
Boardwalk Empire

------
johnwatson11218
Peep Show. It isn't from 2012 but I found it then on netflix. Best laughs,
best writing etc. I loved the way it presented life in London especially the
day to day grind. Definitely worth checking out.

~~~
zerovox
I love Peep Show. They're currently airing the newest season, and I'm
impressed by it so far, it's managed to live up to previous seasons, although
it would be nice if they pushed the storyline a bit further from the same 'two
dudes in a flat, one doing drugs, the other obsessing over a girl' theme that
they've had since the first season

------
seanc722
I can't decide. A few for me! Dexter, Walking Dead, Game of Thrones, and
always Dr Who :)

------
jamesbritt
Breaking Bad, Boardwalk Empire, Mad Men, Homeland, and Justified.

Oh, and Louie. :)

------
yumyum
Last Resort. Too bad the show got cancelled but it was the most promising new
series.

------
tommys
Game Of Thrones and Homeland.

~~~
tommys
Will have a look at Breaking Bad...

------
cenanozen
Fringe

------
awestley
Breaking Bad, Walking Dead and Awake. Yes, Awake...

~~~
gbeeson
Very bummed that Awake got axed - interesting spin on a cop procedural.

------
eperoumal
I'm surprised no one quoted Arrow yet...

------
ParadisoShlee
Community. :)

~~~
dustin999
Homeland and Game of Thrones

------
muxxa
Love/Hate Irish Crime Drama

------
gregd
Sherlock, Game of Thrones

------
filenox
Breaking bad, no doubt

------
error54
Sherlock

------
codegeek
Boardwalk Empire

------
spicavigo
Breaking Bad.

